# Chronic Fatigue Syndrome Help



## Diana63 (Oct 20, 2009)

HelloI was wondering if anyone knows of any experts in the UK who specialise in treating CFS?I really have no idea where to turn.At the moment i am very fatigued and weak,but this has been going on for a long time now.I try to get some fresh air and go for a walk but to be honest i dont have the energy to.Does anyone have any advice they can give?I know they say light exercise can help,which i do know,but when you have no energy what are you supposed to do!!On top of that the IBS is always severe!Lucky me!Any advice appreciated.


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

There are issues with brain circulation that seem to appear in people with CFS/ME. The same set of supplements I take have been useful for some people with CFS, ME, and Fibro. That, of course, is no guarantee; but I hate to think what would have happened to me if I had ignored this advice. I know I was virtually unable to complete a day of work before I started on this path and regularly fought off falling asleep behind the wheel on a daily basis. You can send me a PM if you are serious about this. Good luck to you.Mark


----------



## Pen34 (Jan 17, 2011)

Diana63 said:


> HelloI was wondering if anyone knows of any experts in the UK who specialise in treating CFS?I really have no idea where to turn.At the moment i am very fatigued and weak,but this has been going on for a long time now.I try to get some fresh air and go for a walk but to be honest i dont have the energy to.Does anyone have any advice they can give?I know they say light exercise can help,which i do know,but when you have no energy what are you supposed to do!!On top of that the IBS is always severe!Lucky me!Any advice appreciated.


Hi, I realise that I'm answering this a long time after you've posted. But check out Mickel Therapy (google it) an amazing treatment for CFS. Changed my life I now live almost symptom free, hope this helps.


----------



## Diana63 (Oct 20, 2009)

Thank you for the information.I have heard of Mickel Therapy but have not tried it,but i will have another look at website and take it from there.Thanks again.


----------

